# 100% will give you a twitch , unless your a girl , then you will not like her .



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

I think half the members on here are in denial that they need an AI for their cycle. So dont think much twitching will be going on :thumb


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Well a little part of me ?Was like a rattle snakes tail , just a really really small rattle snakes tail .


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

FFF said:


> I think half the members on here are in denial that they need an AI for their cycle. So dont think much twitching will be going on :thumb


 BS, I dont use ai atm and it gave me twitch after few sec ^_^


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

gregstm said:


> BS, I dont use ai atm and it gave me twitch after few sec ^_^


 You must be in the other half


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

FFF said:


> You must be in the other half


 Im on cruise and 250mg without ai makes me horny as fvck, actually it piss me off coz boners wake me up to early...


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Im on cruise and 250mg without ai makes me horny as fvck, actually it piss me off coz b*oners wake me up to early...*


 Have a word with the boyfriend and tell him to stop prodding you in the mornings then


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Old n fat said:


>


 She looks like she's fu**ing 12............. @Disclosure, @duranman, that you?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> She looks like she's fu**ing 12............. @Disclosure, @duranman, that you?


 f**k off does she look 12 ..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Old n fat said:


> f**k off does she look 12 ..


 Over-dramatization but the point still stands. She looks way to young to be getting a chubby over.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Cleared that up let's get back to perving.

View attachment IMG_0575.PNG


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Silly girl imo prancing about like that


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Silly girl imo prancing about like that


 Rich though... think she has like 12 mil+ followers on insta.... It's what the people wanna see!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm shocked by some of you guys reaction to it , it's her job , she literally makes her fortune like this , totally legally with family support (according to google she started this through vids with her Mum then moved on to "fitness" vids )

i saw this today when a guy shared it on Facebook .

i don't feel like a nonce for looking and enjoying it , she doesn't want you to either because she 20 fu**ing years old.

i will say even if it means I'm blocked from the forum, that I come from a background where if someone suggests you're a nonce and you're not , it's ok to ask them to say it to you're face .

so please don't suggest anything like that's going on , if you're an older guy or a really choosy younger man and she not for you , then that's ok , but dont come on with undertones .

That or like suggested there there is way to much oestrogen flying about .


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

She looks like a wee young attention seeking whore. Just a general all round wee w**ker who I wouldn't not even want to engage in conversation with.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Tricky said:


> She looks like a wee young attention seeking whore. Just a general all round wee w**ker who *I w**ouldn't not even want to engage in conversation with. *


 Totally agree mate.

I'd throw one over her arse though.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

She's 20, I'm sure she'd be delighted by someone who's old n fat


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Varg said:


> She's 20, I'm sure she'd be delighted by someone who's old n fat


 She looks like a wee tramp who has no morals and wouldn't care how old or fat they were as long as they paid dat hoe some dolla dolla bills yall


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Fake arse?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Fake arse?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol at this thread backfiring.

standard instagram slut with a big arse, nothing wrong with that. if you're under 30 and wouldn't let her sit on your face then you are kinda gay.

i say under 30 as she is only 20 so might not sit comfortable with the older lads I know plenty still would lol.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> She looks like a wee young attention seeking whore. Just a general all round wee w**ker who I wouldn't not even want to engage in conversation with.


 And who gives a sh1t about it?

She have nice ass and I would like to bang her no marry her ^_^


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> And who gives a sh1t about it?
> 
> She have nice ass and I would like to bang her no marry her ^_^


 That's your opinion fair enough! I was just giving mine. She just looks like the kind of dick I wouldn't like to see spill that cup of hot drink and scald herself with. That's a video I would like


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol at this thread backfiring.
> 
> standard instagram slut with a big arse, nothing wrong with that. if you're under 30 and wouldn't let her sit on your face then you are kinda gay.
> 
> i say under 30 as she is only 20 so might not sit comfortable with the older lads I know plenty still would lol.


 I think once they get into their 20's age is irrelevant. As long as they are intelligent and mature enough to know what they are doing, then it's down to personal choice.

But you have to remember I am an older guy married to a much younger wife (33 years younger to be exact) with a successful marriage and two wonderful daughters.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I think once they get into their 20's age is irrelevant. As long as they are intelligent and mature enough to know what they are doing, then it's down to personal choice.
> 
> But you have to remember I am an older guy married to a much younger wife (33 years younger to be exact) with a successful marriage and two wonderful daughters.


 Yeh I get that mate I don't think it's noncey for a guy of any age to want to f**k a girl in her 20s, I mean she is literally in her prime lol. I just meant if they are a bit older and wouldn't then they are not necessarily gay.. no excuses for younger lads but. TBH I think comments above are just bitter and more to do with the fact they probably haven't f**ked anything over a 6/10.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Genuinely doesn't do anything for me! :/

should I be worried?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Genuinely doesn't do anything for me! :/
> 
> should I be worried?


 No mate, this is the 21st century. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> No mate, this is the 21st century. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay.


 Phew! Thank god for that! I was scared I would have to hide away my true sexuality for the rest of my life, glad to get this off my chest to be honest.

thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh I get that mate I don't think it's noncey for a guy of any age to want to f**k a girl in her 20s, I mean she is literally in her prime lol. I just meant if they are a bit older and wouldn't then they are not necessarily gay.. no excuses for younger lads but. TBH I think comments above are just bitter and more to do with the fact they probably haven't f**ked anything over a 6/10.


 If that's aimed at me I'm not bitter at all. It's not just looks that attracts me to a person I need to be able to converse with them and that girl just looks like a moron to me. I know I couldn't be totally wrong and she is just playing up to the camera but that's just my opinion. As a 26 year old man I wouldn't even touch that girl as to me she looks like a child


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> If that's aimed at me I'm not bitter at all. It's not just looks that attracts me to a person I need to be able to converse with them and that girl just looks like a moron to me. I know I couldn't be totally wrong and she is just playing up to the camera but that's just my opinion. As a 26 year old man I wouldn't even touch that girl as to me she looks like a child


 Sorry but you just talking BS...


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Phew! Thank god for that! I was scared I would have to hide away my true sexuality for the rest of my life, glad to get this off my chest to be honest.
> 
> thank you xxxxxx


 Don't be silly it's 2017 I identify as trans binary and I've been accepted pretty well thus far on here within the past month which has been a welcomed surprise as I though maybe I would open myself to ridicule from a bunch of manly men but you all seem very open and welcoming, so for that thank you


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Sorry but you just talking BS...


 Which part of that was bull s**t?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Which part of that was bull s**t?


 Last part mr very grown man


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> If that's aimed at me I'm not bitter at all. It's not just looks that attracts me to a person I need to be able to converse with them and that girl just looks like a moron to me. I know I couldn't be totally wrong and she is just playing up to the camera but that's just my opinion. As a 26 year old man I wouldn't even touch that girl as to me she looks like a child


 Right then. Duno where you're from pal but the weans don't look like this round my bit.

View attachment IMG_1257.PNG


View attachment IMG_1258.PNG


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Leave him he dont like girls :whistling:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Bet her arse smells like warm milk and wheetabix


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

jake87 said:


> Bet her arse smells like warm milk and wheetabix


 Duno but I'd be in there with a dessert spoon to find out


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Last part mr very grown man


 So my judgement of saying in the video she looks like a child is bullshit? Ok fair enough you tell me what I think is bs and untrue that changes nothing for me.

I agree the pictures just posted of her she looks older and it's hard to judge a personality by a picture. She looks decent in them two pictures but in the video I still think she looks young and just like a braindead attention seeking whore. That's purely my opinion we aren't all going to agree, the world would be a boring place if we did.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Right then. Duno where you're from pal but the weans don't look like this round my bit.
> 
> View attachment 139499
> 
> ...


 Based on the pictures and the art of filters, lifting, camera quality and make up I would! The orginal video no thanks


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> So my judgement of saying in the video she looks like a child is bullshit? Ok fair enough you tell me what I think is bs and untrue that changes nothing for me.
> 
> I agree the pictures just posted of her she looks older and it's hard to judge a personality by a picture. She looks decent in them two pictures but in the video I still think she looks young and just like a braindead attention seeking whore. That's purely my opinion we aren't all going to agree, the world would be a boring place if we did.


 ofc its your opinion and everyone have his own preferences but dont act like some kind of prince besides go to any club and 50% of them are braindead whores


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tricky said:


> She looks like a wee young attention seeking whore. Just a general all round wee w**ker who I wouldn't not even want to engage in conversation with.


 She probably doesn't even know what conversation is.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

sen said:


> She probably doesn't even know what conversation is.


 She dont need to talk just bend over


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> ofc its your opinion and everyone have his own preferences but dont act like some kind of prince besides go to any club and 50% of them are braindead whores


 I'm not acting like a prince and I couldn't think of anything worse than going to a nightclub


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Based on the pictures and the art of filters, lifting, camera quality and make up I would! The orginal video no thanks


 See I'm not shallow like you, I seen past the silly video of her making a cuppa and dancing like a fanny and seen her for what she truly is inside - a beautiful big perky arse.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> I'm not acting like a prince and I couldn't think of anything worse than going to a nightclub


 Rly? Im not going to often anymore but its a fun sometimes


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Rly? Im not going to often anymore but its a fun sometimes


 Yes honestly I much prefer a nice bar with a live band on that I can sit at a table with friends and enjoy drink and conversation or just a nice late bar if there are no live bands playing. Haven't been to a nightclub since I was about 23.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> See I'm not shallow like you, I seen past the silly video of her making a cuppa and dancing like a fanny and seen her for what she truly is inside - a beautiful big perky arse.


 Her fart box isn't to bad we can agree on that I just seen her as a bellend


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Her fart box isn't to bad we can agree on that I just seen her as a bellend


 Imagine you could get insta famous making hot chocolate with your tadger out, id do it


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Yes honestly I much prefer a nice bar with a live band on that I can sit at a table with friends and enjoy drink and conversation or just a nice late bar if there are no live bands playing. Haven't been to a nightclub since I was about 23.


 Im not big fan anymore too and my mates have to drag me there or I have to be really drunk...

I used to go there only becausr of girls not because I enjoy the place... I mean girls for shag not looking for GF there


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> so might not sit comfortable with the older lads I *know plenty still would lol.*


 You called for an Ancient opinion?

Ok here it is:

What the hell is this nonsense talk above in various posts about her being "brain dead" or "nothing to talk about" or being dumb or "attention seeker" or "looks like a child"?

I have no intention of talking to her beyond convincing her to kneel, bend and spread.

Morals and principles and social fashion and graces be damned. I'm a bloke and not afraid to say I want to shag her.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Over-dramatization but the point still stands. She looks way to young to be getting a chubby over.


 Ummmm no, she looks in her prime.

WTF is peoples problem around here with being attracted to 18 year olds or around that area? perfectly natural


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Ummmm no


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> That's your opinion fair enough! I was just giving mine. She just looks like the kind of dick I wouldn't like to see spill that cup of hot drink and scald herself with. That's a video I would like


 You've probably never even spoke to these girls (Instagram models)? They aren't all bad people, or stuck up, it's just their job to rely on their looks. Girl I know with 100k followers is sound AF, can't always judge that way, you're as bad as the people you deem less than you with that attitude


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> You've probably never even spoke to these girls (Instagram models)? They aren't all bad people, or stuck up, it's just their job to rely on their looks. Girl I know with 100k followers is sound AF, can't always judge that way, you're as bad as the people you deem less than you with that attitude


 What's an instagram model? I get the definition of a model but what's this instagram you speak of?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> What's an instagram model? I get the definition of a model but what's this instagram you speak of?


 You're really are a secluded and introverted person aren't you


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Ummmm no, she looks in her prime.
> 
> WTF is peoples problem around here with being attracted to 18 year olds or around that area? perfectly natural



View attachment IMG_0712.PNG


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> View attachment 139503


 Right because 9 is 18, you're corny, and you're in denial sayin you wouldnt bang sommer ray

#


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> You're really are a secluded and introverted person aren't you
> 
> I'm an introvert to some extent, but jeez


 I just trolled a troll! As if I don't know what instagram is you moron

i was just playing you at your own game but your too easy I'll quit at this one

good night

View attachment IMG_0713.PNG


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I just trolled a troll! As if I don't know what instagram is you moron
> 
> i was just playing you at your own game but your too easy I'll quit at this one
> 
> good night


 Strong humor


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Varg said:


> She's 20, I'm sure she'd be delighted by someone who's old n fat


 Dude the names a comic reflection of how I felt in 2014 , I literally just turned 40 in January , I'm over weight again but not Truly fat or old .

Im not bad looking and my mrs is very attactive to so I doubt this instababe would be to offended that I find her attractive .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i follow her on insta

if she was living near me, id follow her everywhere


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> So my judgement of saying in the video she looks like a child is bullshit? Ok fair enough you tell me what I think is bs and untrue that changes nothing for me.
> 
> I agree the pictures just posted of her she looks older and it's hard to judge a personality by a picture. She looks decent in them two pictures but in the video I still think she looks young and just like a braindead attention seeking whore. That's purely my opinion we aren't all going to agree, the world would be a boring place if we did.


 You remind me of the guys in the 70's who used to buy Playboy magazine because they liked to read the articles.

I like intelligent, meaningful conversations as much as the next guy, but just not usually while I'm getting laid.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

@Tricky the type of dude to look up "personality" on pornhub


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> @Tricky the type of dude to look up "personality" on pornhub


 What's this pornhub you speak of?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> You remind me of the guys in the 70's who used to buy Playboy magazine because they liked to read the articles.
> 
> I like intelligent, meaningful conversations as much as the next guy, but just not usually while I'm getting laid.


 To be honest I just prefer a long country walk with my dog hip flask of whisky and a nice cigar for a wee break and some reflection whilst enjoying the great out doors


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

preferred 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> To be honest I just prefer a long country walk with my dog hip flask of whisky and a nice cigar for a wee break and some reflection whilst enjoying the great out doors


 Oh, okay bro, no offense intended, I didn't realize you were gay. It's all good though, whatever floats your boat, live and let live, I say.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Classy girl. Shaking her arse for attention.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Tricky said:


> To be honest I just prefer a long country walk with my dog hip flask of whisky and a nice cigar for a wee break and some reflection whilst enjoying the great out doors


 Dogging?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Oh, okay bro, no offense intended, I didn't realize you were gay. It's all good though, whatever floats your boat, live and let live, I say.


 I did mention in a previous post in this thread I'm trans binary so I take slight offence in your bro statement. You just assumed my gender of which you got wrong. Like you say though live and let live

touché old sport


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I did mention in a previous post in this thread I'm trans binary so I take slight offence in your bro statement. You just assumed my gender of which you got wrong. Like you say though live and let live
> 
> touché old sport


 Sorry for the slight offence, none was intended.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Tricky said:


> If that's aimed at me I'm not bitter at all. *It's not just looks that attracts me to a person I need to be able to converse with them and that girl just looks like a moron to me*. I know I couldn't be totally wrong and she is just playing up to the camera but that's just my opinion. As a 26 year old man I wouldn't even touch that girl as to me she looks like a child


 I agree with that, im the same. There's much more for me in attraction than just their plain looks or wobbling ass


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whore yourself out, expect to be treated like a whore, would bang like the yanks bombing Hiroshima.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A better title would be "Summer ray trying hard to give morning wood". Though, finding it funny people jugding someone in 56 second video(She may be totally different from her online persona). Social Media is platform of business for people like her. They ought to do such kind of things, which may look stupid.



Tricky said:


> She looks like a wee young attention seeking whore. Just a general all round wee w**ker* who I wouldn't not even want to engage in conversation with*.


 She wouldn't be looking for a conversation either.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tricky said:


> She looks like a wee young attention seeking whore. Just a general all round wee w**ker who I wouldn't not even want to engage in conversation with.


 /\ /\

Agree


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Whore yourself out, expect to be treated like a whore, would bang like the yanks bombing Hiroshima.


 one massive bang, thats over in a flash and leaves a long lasting mess?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> one massive bang, thats over in a flash and leaves a long lasting mess?


 Exactly, and likely to leave the entire area infertile for generations to come.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why unless ur a girl u won't like her???

her ass is amazing if it's real... I wouldn't follow anyone like that as it will always be the same s**t but it's making her money so if that what she wants to do...why not.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Why unless ur a girl u won't like her???
> 
> her ass is amazing if it's real... I wouldn't follow anyone like that as it will always be the same s**t but it's making her money so if that what she wants to do...why not.


 What if it's fake Babs? It looks completely out of proportion to her body and doesnt have the same look as a trained arse


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jake87 said:


> What if it's fake Babs? It looks completely out of proportion to her body and doesnt have the same look as a trained arse


 Couldn't care less if it was fake, i'd not knock her back for it. :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> What if it's fake Babs? It looks completely out of proportion to her body and doesnt have the same look as a trained arse


 I agree ...looks like she's had fat removed from one area and put in her bum hence it still bounces naturally! Tbh I have been asked if iv had that done to mine and I havnt ( not tht it's as perky as hers) so for all we know she may be natural.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

jake87 said:


> What if it's fake Babs? It looks completely out of proportion to her body and doesnt have the same look as a trained arse


 Genetics. And her ass isn't even that big, just has a good shape and she uses angles

Mirin ass, but it's not really that big, just nice looking.


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

jake87 said:


> What if it's fake Babs? It looks completely out of proportion to her body and doesnt have the same look as a trained arse


 Just a specific fat allocation in her body - cellulite ass, in other words.

Trained ass >>>>>> cellulite ass


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I agree ...looks like she's had fat removed from one area and put in her bum hence it still bounces naturally! Tbh I have been asked if iv had that done to mine and I havnt ( not tht it's as perky as hers) so for all we know she may be natural.


 show us so we can compare ... sorry couldn't resist !! damn upping my proviron dose


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

She's got a classic Latino ass , I would take a wager it's 100% natural it's just a really nice ass .

look up Brazilian women they have the same ass , Puerto Rican , Venezuela etc .

shes hot and I think some of you are taking this way to seriously ..

i dont really see how she's much different to a bikini comp girl .

anyway time to get over it I reckon .


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

mate loads of South American women have fake arses and probably bulimic to keep everything else in check


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Old n fat said:


>


 Know the funny thing about this? Was arguing with someone on some forum as they took issue with me saying that she, and others like her are click bait and just selling sex. Which I have no issue with. But apparently I'm sexist and a bigot for saying that. Because clearly I'm wrong huh?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Know the funny thing about this? Was arguing with someone on some forum as they took issue with me saying that she, and others like her are click bait and just selling sex. Which I have no issue with. But apparently I'm sexist and a bigot for saying that. Because clearly I'm wrong huh?


 Nah bro you good! Sounds like the feminist gang got up you. You didn't happen to voice your opinion on mumsnet did you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Ummmm no, she looks in her prime.
> 
> WTF is peoples problem around here with being attracted to 15 year olds or around that area? perfectly natural


 Fixed

You trying to change your tune matey?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

jake87 said:


> mate loads of South American women have fake arses and probably bulimic to keep everything else in check


 I know mate and I agree im sure a lot do have stuff done ,what I'm saying is who cares?

fake muscles ?= gear ?

fake hair colour = hair die

Smooth chin = shaving ?

make up , contact lenses ?list goes on .

who cares, they all in some way make us look better dont they. at what point do you stop criticising or devaluing someone appearance because they have fake what ever .

its just a bird dancing about with her arse out . Im amazed it's so decisive , as I said I'd say female bikini competitors have poses more provocative, but we dont run them into the ground and I bet some of them are implanted to .

anyway no harm intended, I really wasn't Loking to cause debate or hard feelings between members on here life hard enough with out looking for trouble eh .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> show us so we can compare ... sorry couldn't resist !! damn upping my proviron dose


 Take my word ..just a different shape hers is meatier which I think looks quite good.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Anal sex

And stuffed big things on it

Which make your arse bigger


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed
> 
> You trying to change your tune matey?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> I know mate and I agree im sure a lot do have stuff done ,what I'm saying is who cares?
> 
> fake muscles ?= gear ?
> 
> ...


 More than anytbing I'm bitter at today's generation earning good money by doing f**k all


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

A very nice arse attached to a silly tw4t. Nothing more to see here.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cracking ass - gets my vote !!


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

She's got a butt that won't quit- Homer J Simpson mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol at this thread backfiring.
> 
> standard instagram slut with a big arse, nothing wrong with that. if you're under 30 and wouldn't let her sit on your face then you are kinda gay.
> 
> i say under 30 as she is only 20 so might not sit comfortable with the older lads I know plenty still would lol.


 mate I'm nearly 40 and I would ruin her! However wouldn't want to chat with her, she'd bore the fcuk out of me. I find women over 30 much sexier and far more interesting.

lol at everyone saying its fake. It's as if people on here can't have it that someone might look good without enhancement. It's not even that big!!!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


>


 How do I rep you for this ?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Old n fat said:


> How do I rep you for this ?


 I don't think they have rep on this site anymore, it's just likes. It's the thought that counts mate


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

You man talking about you wouldn't hit are gay as f**k. Go home and f**k your dusty and ugly wives with no glow

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/JuXWH12


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Shut up @Disclosure and keep spuffing your beans in your dirty Donnay sock and convincing your gran youve got a cold and blew your nose in em.......


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Progesterone is through the roof, ain't interested one bit! :lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Shut up @Disclosure and keep spuffing your beans in your dirty Donnay sock and convincing your gran youve got a cold and blew your nose in em.......


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> You man talking about you wouldn't hit are gay as f**k. Go home and f**k your dusty and ugly wives with no glow
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/JuXWH12


 Stupid bitches would be told to get out of the way so I can squat! As bad as the 11stone wer crew with their tight trackies, vest tops, snap backs curling in the squat rack and taking 5min breaks between sets on their insta feed


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


>


 No likes left but very good sir

i doff my hat to you


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Stupid bitches would be told to get out of the way so I can squat! As bad as the 11stone wer crew with their tight trackies, vest tops, snap backs curling in the squat rack and taking 5min breaks between sets on their insta feed


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


>


 Very fitting clip for you and your dreams whilst living in poverty paying another mans mortgage because your broke ass can't afford a gaff. You keep chasing your dreams atleast keep telling yourself whilst spending your free time on UKM trolling and not doing anything to actual make them become a reality.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Very fitting clip for you and your dreams whilst living in poverty paying another mans mortgage because your broke ass can't afford a gaff. You keep chasing your dreams atleast keep telling yourself whilst spending your free time on UKM trolling and not doing anything to actual make them become a reality.


 You are such a annoying [email protected], we already know you dont like girls so leave this thread and go for walk with your dog or go trolling somewhere else


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Very fitting clip for you and your dreams whilst living in poverty paying another mans mortgage because your broke ass can't afford a gaff. You keep chasing your dreams atleast keep telling yourself whilst spending your free time on UKM trolling and not doing anything to actual make them become a reality.


 At least do something of comedic value @Disclosure.......like post another squat video!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> At least do something of comedic value @Disclosure.......like post another squat video!


 Have you a link to said video? I'm sure it would make a great watch. One can already imagine a t**t overloading a bar to then go on and bend his knees and call it a squat but I'm open to being proved wrong


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> You are such a annoying [email protected], we already know you dont like girls so leave this thread and go for walk with your dog or go trolling somewhere else


 Your right I don't like girls I prefer women. Currently working old sport one shall walk ones dogs after my shift

and brother I ain't trolling I'm as real as they come

View attachment IMG_0716.PNG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Have you a link to said video? I'm sure it would make a great watch. One can already imagine a t**t overloading a bar to then go on and bend his knees and call it a squat but I'm open to being proved wrong


 Nah.....youve got him sussed mate.

He pulled the vid after about 10mins from constant abuse.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Your right I don't like girls I prefer women. Currently working old sport one shall walk ones dogs after my shift
> 
> and brother I ain't trolling I'm as real as they come
> 
> View attachment 139542


 Yea whatever mr smart ass just dont drag jesus into this


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Nah.....youve got him sussed mate.
> 
> He pulled the vid after about 10mins from constant abuse.


 I put it down for my privacy, I also took pics down of the girl I posted from my gym dummy 10 minutes after posting it, I don't need to have pics and vids up forever on here.

Will post a deadlift and squat vid in a few weeks, stopped lifting for a bit


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Yea whatever mr smart ass just dont drag jesus into this


 Ok snowflake

View attachment IMG_0717.PNG


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha what's up with people saying she doesn't do it for them? If she came onto you, no way would you turn her down.

lower the ai doses lads! :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a nice arse, looks a bit daft on such a skinny figure though IMO.

You're always going to get social commentary when you chuck something like this up - she's a just another vapid/generic social media tart. And before any hormonal cuck calls me a gaylord for using the word 'generic'; social media is flooded with girls like this. She's nowt special in that regard.

Jem Wolfie has a better set of everything


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Most of these instagram cvnts arent even good looking. They just have abit of an ass and what makes it worse is even with all that photo editing they're not even passing very high on the rating scale lol.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Ares said:


> It's a nice arse, looks a bit daft on such a skinny figure though IMO.
> 
> You're always going to get social commentary when you chuck something like this up - she's a just another vapid/generic social media tart. And before any hormonal cuck calls me a gaylord for using the word 'generic'; social media is flooded with girls like this. She's nowt special in that regard.
> 
> Jem Wolfie has a better set of everything


 I prefer Sommer than this one but probably still would play with her :whistling: Just waiting till mr **** come and say she have bad character he wouldnt ever talk to her too ^_^


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Most of these instagram cvnts arent even good looking. They just have abit of an ass and what makes it worse is even with all that photo editing they're not even passing very high on the rating scale lol.


 I agree and I know more pretty and sexy girls in real than some internet b1tches but still dont understand saying I would not gonna talk to her or other boring crap. Have some distance to it and dont take things so serious.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

So this is the thread where guys explain why they would not go near a girl that they would have had no chance with when they were 20 and still would have no chance with now?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

mjl1990 said:


> So this is the thread where guys explain why they would not go near a girl that they would have had no chance with when they were 20 and still would have no chance with now?


 Looks like mate ^_^


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

mjl1990 said:


> So this is the thread where guys explain why they would not go near a girl that they would have had no chance with when they were 20 and still would have no chance with now?


 It is the most gayest corner of the entire internet.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

if she even looked in my direction I would take that as a mating sign

if you have c0ck and wouldnt bang that then hang your head in shame. @Skye666 Id still keep you as my side chick though.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Just look at her .

View attachment IMG_0594.PNG


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Gonna join the gay crowd and say she doesn't do much for me.

Her ass looks weird, I don't like the latino ass, and I can't stand that jiggling it about like a bonobo thing they do.

Girl Ares posted is far far better though.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

She is frankly delicious looking. She might well be an idiot but she is hot.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Just look at her .
> 
> View attachment 139559


 Bruh, don't you use facebook? It's all a lie, just photo editing lol. I can't tell you the amount of times I've been catfished like this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I could prove this thread wrong so easy. This girl on facebook has like 800 likes a picture, like 9.5/10 on there...

I went to meet up with her and I swear to god everything ugly in a woman you can think of was her image. Walked like an octopus, legs flying around knocked knees or whatever, droopy as face, wrist sized thighs, ribs showing was horrendous.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I could prove this thread wrong so easy. This girl on facebook has like 800 likes a picture, like 9.5/10 on there...
> 
> I went to meet up with her and I swear to god everything ugly in a woman you can think of was her image. Walked like an octopus, legs flying around knocked knees or whatever, droopy as face, wrist sized thighs, ribs showing was horrendous.


 I am sorry to hear that happened to you.

Photoshop is obvious and yes this girls images have been enhanced but she is clearly hot.

The girl has over 13 million followers for f**ks sake and proves that she is at least conventionally attractive.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> if she even looked in my direction I would take that as a mating sign
> 
> if you have c0ck and wouldnt bang that then hang your head in shame. @Skye666 Id still keep you as my side chick though.


 Forever greatful ...not


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> She is frankly delicious looking. She might well be an idiot but she is hot.


 Why is she an idiot?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mjl1990 said:


> I am sorry to hear that happened to you.
> 
> Photoshop is obvious and yes this girls images have been enhanced but she is clearly hot.
> 
> The girl has over 13 million followers for f**ks sake and proves that she is at least conventionally attractive.


 How does it prove she's 'conventionally attractive' lol at that.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I could prove this thread wrong so easy. This girl on facebook has like 800 likes a picture, like 9.5/10 on there...
> 
> I went to meet up with her and I swear to god everything ugly in a woman you can think of was her image. Walked like an octopus, legs flying around knocked knees or whatever, droopy as face, wrist sized thighs, ribs showing was horrendous.


 Guy gets 1 bad catfish experience and applies it to every girl in the world


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Why is she an idiot?


 Like so many of her generation seemingly vacuous and self absorbed. She might be able to do her sums but her life revolves around taking pictures of her bum.

i could be wrong


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Guy gets 1 bad catfish experience and applies it to every girl in the world


 Every girl does it lol. I would have thought you would know by now... you know with the amount of youngsters you meet


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Why is she an idiot?


 In OUR opinion she is.

If anybody finds that attractive then sure have fun jacking yourself off or whatever but personally I'm not attracted to a woman who's only way of gaining attention is by using her body, no talent what so ever and no real world abilities, I bet she couldn't even cook food tbh.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> How does it prove she's 'conventionally attractive' lol at that.


 You spend all your time on a forum quoting post after post and taking offence at everything, I can't be arsed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mjl1990 said:


> You spend all your time on a forum quoting post after post and taking offence at everything, I can't be arsed.


 No I don't ...I ask people who mke claims about others that they have no clue about how they came to that decision I think it's ok to so a question even though I'm female on a male forum ...

lot dosnt prove she's conventionally attractive because women who want to look like her or have her ass or believe whatever rubbish she chats about will follow her or guys will follow her to [email protected] over her and they can do that attractive or not....none of it proves attractiveness....no wonder u couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> Like so many of her generation seemingly vacuous and self absorbed. She might be able to do her sums but her life revolves around taking pictures of her bum.
> 
> i could be wrong


 I agree about the generation but it dosnt make her an idiot.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> In OUR opinion she is.
> 
> If anybody finds that attractive then sure have fun jacking yourself off or whatever but personally I'm not attracted to a woman who's only way of gaining attention is by using her body, no talent what so ever and no real world abilities, I bet she couldn't even cook food tbh.


 She's prob making money too.


----------



## StevensCat (Feb 17, 2017)

So many arguments.

Shed jizz not blood.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> It's a nice arse, looks a bit daft on such a skinny figure though IMO.
> 
> You're always going to get social commentary when you chuck something like this up - she's a just another vapid/generic social media tart. And before any hormonal cuck calls me a gaylord for using the word 'generic'; social media is flooded with girls like this. She's nowt special in that regard.
> 
> Jem Wolfie has a better set of everything


 Holy $hit.....she's from my town....there's a chance boys, there's a chance....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I reckon if all of her instagram followers were in one big room, it would look like the international leather bumbag and ponytail convention


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

jake87 said:


> I reckon if all of her instagram followers were in one big room, it would look like the international leather bumbag and ponytail convention


 I'm sure all their parents would be glad to get them out of their houses for one night anyway


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Holy $hit.....she's from my town....there's a chance boys, there's a chance....



View attachment IMG_0454.JPG


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mjl1990 said:


> *You spend all your time on a forum* *quoting post after post* and taking offence at everything, *I can't be arsed to post.*


 Fixed!

You been lurking.....? Your activity equates to *0.15*47619047619048 posts per day. You are in no position to comment :lol:

View attachment Capture.JPG


If your going to troll do it properly


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ausmaz said:


> Holy $hit.....she's from my town....there's a chance boys, there's a chance....


 Name of Town?


----------



## StevensCat (Feb 17, 2017)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Name of Town?


 And Address?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

StevensCat said:


> And Address?


 With any luck that photo was taken at South Shields beach.

I shall be straight down there, a quick splash of creed and my best Hugo polo shirt and she will be putty in my hands.

Then I wake up with my head in my cornflakes.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Name of Town?


 Perth, w.a mate


----------

